# Planning first E ATV build need some info.



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

CDB you are going to need a massive reduction, I would be looking at something like this Unite with a 5:1 planetary gear.
http://www.unitemotor.com/en/productmin.htm
this is fan air cooled and sealed like an ordinary industrial motor so you can dunk it.
Chain this down to your rear diff so you will have 2 reductions. 5:1 and the diffs 3:1. With 83v you will have a top speed of about 40kmh.
Use a Kelly 220A brushless controller, you can get them water proofed.
I can see you needing 4x4 but keep the front diff and run it on an extended shaft from the rear diff. This wont use any more power untill the rare occasion you get rear wheel spin going steep.
We are using an Atomik roller. Dont know if you can get these in the US
http://www.atomik.com.au/atv/farm-atv/krusher-300cc-4x4.html


----------



## CDB (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info looks like i may have to try and cut things down a bit. If i went with a 72v system what type of range do you think i could get. Also whats the average cost of doing a convertion on a 4-wheeler. I am wanting an electric ATV and ive looked at the eco e-force that can get around 25 mile on a charge and has 374 ft/lb of torque but thought icould build it cheaper. The e-force sales for around $ 7000.00 but if it cost me $ 4000.00 to convert an old ATV i might just buy the e-force. Does anyone here know much about the eco e-force ATV or any othe al electric ATV's that would do what i need. any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CDB said:


> Hello to all,
> Im an avid hunter and would like to convert a old ATV to electric so i can get into the areas where i hunt quiet and without all the smells that come with a regular gas ATV. Im a maintenance man by trade, do alot of fab work , electrical trouble shooting, and mechanical work. This will be my first try at doing a EV build and plan to try and start it this summer. Right now im trying to educate myself on doing one of these convertions before i jump into it. Thats what brings me here to get some info. from you experts thats done this before so i don't waste time and money and make mistakes. I don't have the ATV yet but looking at maybe a honda 300 4wd or 2wd or a polaris. would like a 4wd but not sure of how much that will affect the range of the ATV. Range and torque is the number one thing i want from the build. Range 20-30 miles is adequate more if possible. Enough torque and power to hall me and a deer up and down hills back to the truck. Speeds of 15-25 mph is adequate.
> 
> INFO. NEEDED
> ...


Hi CDB,

Take a look at the motorcycle kits here: http://www.evolveelectrics.com/48 Volt Electric Motorcycle Kit.html That will give you an idea. I don't recommend using those kits as-is for an ATV; you can do better for less.

I think a 6 inch diameter motor, 48 Volt battery, 400 Amp controller would do nicely. AC or DC. Most controllers are sealed. A little water won't hurt the motors. We race electrics in the wet. 

Search around this site for ATVs, go-karts, ebikes, tractors, etc to get some ideas. Also see the EValbum. Maybe you tube.

I've done race ekarts with systems I know would do your ATV. Golf cart motors, controls, chargers are the appropriate size but hard to adapt. I'd stay away from permanent magnet motors and Kelly products. Ask for opinions here before you buy 

major


----------



## CDB (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info major. Im thinking of going 72v system just because i thought i could get more range which is the most important part of this build. Do you think that a 48v system will do what i want as far as range. Range i need is 20 to 30 mile range between charges and then its the torque to carry me and a deer out of the woods. As you can tell im not sure of the ability of the different volt system just thought the higher the volt system the longer the range and better torque, am i wronge for thinking this. If a 48v system will do what i need that will be great because it should save me some money on the convertion. Im trying to figure out what volt system to run so i will know what size motor, battery pack, and controller to start looking for then get the opinions and facts of the different components i pick out from all you guys thats done this before. Thanks again.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CDB said:


> Thanks for the info major. Im thinking of going 72v system just because i thought i could get more range which is the most important part of this build. Do you think that a 48v system will do what i want as far as range. Range i need is 20 to 30 mile range between charges and then its the torque to carry me and a deer out of the woods. As you can tell im not sure of the ability of the different volt system just thought the higher the volt system the longer the range and better torque, am i wronge for thinking this. If a 48v system will do what i need that will be great because it should save me some money on the convertion. Im trying to figure out what volt system to run so i will know what size motor, battery pack, and controller to start looking for then get the opinions and facts of the different components i pick out from all you guys thats done this before. Thanks again.


Your range is dependent on the energy used per mile (Wh/mi) and the energy of the battery pack (Wh or kWh), not the voltage. The kWh of the battery depends on the type and the mass of the battery, not the voltage. I happen to like 48V systems and there are good choices in components at that level. 72 or 96V systems are also good but for your desired performance, I don't see the need to go that high.

I know there have been a few on this board but I can't recall where off hand. Use the search feature on the EValbum for known brands of ATVs or quads like this: http://www.evalbum.com/type/POLA Take a look at what others have done. You can meet your objectives and have a nice machine


----------



## CDB (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info Major i was thinking the bigger the volt system and battery pack the more wh/mi and could get even more range. I would really like to educate myself a bit more on all this info. Is there a web page or somewhere i could read more on this subject and learn more about wh/mi, kwh, and volts and how they relate to these convertions. I would like to have a better understanding of all this before i jump into things. And i thank you for replying to my questions.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CDB said:


> Thanks for the info Major i was thinking the bigger the volt system and battery pack the more wh/mi and could get even more range. I would really like to educate myself a bit more on all this info. Is there a web page or somewhere i could read more on this subject and learn more about wh/mi, kwh, and volts and how they relate to these convertions. I would like to have a better understanding of all this before i jump into things. And i thank you for replying to my questions.


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11709 

Look thru our wiki. Also, there have been numerous threads on the topic but I am unsure what to use for search key words. 

Wh/mi is energy usage similar to inverse of mpg, so the lower the Wh/mi is, the further you can go on the battery. It would be more like thinking about a gas car using X gallons per mile. 

If your ATV used 150 Wh/mi and had a 1.5 kWh battery, you'd have a 10 mile range. For 100 Wh/mi that 1.5 kWh would get you 15 miles.

A 50 Volt battery at 30Ah would be 1.5 kWh. 

Pretty simple math. Kinda difficult to figure the energy usage (Wh/mi) for the ATV at 20 mph or so. It'd be helpful to have someone chime in with some data or find an existing build giving that info. My eTractor draws about 20A on 48V doing 20-25mph. So that is like about 40-50 Wh/mi.


----------



## CDB (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks again Major you have been very helpful and I'll strart looking over all that info. here in a couple of weeks. I'm fixing to leave out and got to colorado on a elk hunting trip and will be gone for 2 weeks. When i get back ill start reading on how to calculate the range, speed, ect. Thanks again.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw this on the evdl. Might be of interest or you could call the guy and pick his brain. http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...sifieds&event=view&action=single_ad&id=488309


----------

